

Great firewall of China is down. - shiftpgdn
http://www.chinaz.com/Webmaster/report/122Q51U42010.html

======
Flying
The title of this link is too sensational.

Before anybody up-voting this, please read the article, which says it only
happens to one ISP (although the biggest one) in a limited regions and cities.

------
w1ntermute
You can talk to one of them here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/esjzd/the_chinese_gfw_j...](http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/esjzd/the_chinese_gfw_just_collapsed_hi_there_people/)

